# Tacos: soft or hard shell?



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mexican food is one of my favorite food groups. Ok I know it's not a food group, but it might as well be because I eat a LOT of it. I love everything about it.....refried beans, carnitas, carne asada, rice, salsa, etc...I'm making myself hungry just thinking about it. :dr One of my favorite Mexican food treats is the taco. I enjoy them in all forms (soft, hard shell, make your own, deconstructed, on pizza ), but I definitely eat more soft tacos than I do hard. One of my favorite places in L.A. has some killer salsa roja, the type that will make you sweat a little and raise your pulse a bit, and they only sell soft tacos. To me, tacos are only as good as the meat, shell/tortilla AND salsa. If any of the aforementioned ingredients are lacking, the taco's a bust. Anyway, just wondering where everyone stands on this important issue. 

BTW - corn tortillas for me.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Being from Cali, I grew up on Mexican food and really have found no equal. It is my favorite "food group". All that good stuff; the homemade corn tortillas, Chile Rellenos, Choriza and eggs, tamales, Chile Verda (pork or chicken), and yes the "fire" sauce, just to name a few. I definately miss it.

Every time I go home I absolutely eat my share (my family don't like it for reasons untold), but I do!!!!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

ashmaster said:


> I definately miss it.
> 
> Every time I go home I absolutely eat my share (my family don't like it for reasons untold), but I do!!!!


What?? No Mexican in Florida? (I know what you mean) Okay, you've got great Cuban, but I couldn't live without genuine Mex!

I crave it always. Fortunately we've got probably the last "Red Onion" 5 minutes from our house and it's awesome.

As for tacos, I definitely go hard (and fast).

Except when I go for beer-battered fried fish tacos....gotta be soft (flour or corn) and you know what, Del Taco's aren't half bad!


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Im a soft corn guy myself. :tu


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why not both!


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> As for tacos, I definitely go hard (and fast).


That's what she said :r :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I usually order the steak fajitas when I eat at a Mexican restaurant. Like the build your own options. Mostly hardshells for tacos. 

Gotta admit, I do go Taco Bell "late night" every now and then.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I grew up in Wa state where they have the infamous "Taco Trucks". I would search for hours before I would go to a restaurant. Not only did I love those little bite size tacos, I really enjoyed the tortas (little sandwiches).:chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard corn for meat. Soft corn or flour for fish tacos or fajitas.:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Hard corn for meat. Soft corn or flour for fish tacos or fajitas.:tu


 :tpd:Works for me!


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Moe's!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> What?? No Mexican in Florida? (I know what you mean) Okay, you've got great Cuban, but I couldn't live without genuine Mex!


You are absolutely right, some great Cuban food. I'm like you though, I can't do without my Mex food, even pretty good is better than not at all.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> Mexican food is one of my favorite food groups. Ok I know it's not a food group, but it might as well be because I eat a LOT of it. I love everything about it.....refried beans, carnitas, carne asada, rice, salsa, etc...I'm making myself hungry just thinking about it. :dr One of my favorite Mexican food treats is the taco. I enjoy them in all forms (soft, hard shell, make your own, deconstructed, on pizza ), but I definitely eat more soft tacos than I do hard. One of my favorite places in L.A. has some killer salsa roja, the type that will make you sweat a little and raise your pulse a bit, and they only sell soft tacos. To me, tacos are only as good as the meat, shell/tortilla AND salsa. If any of the aforementioned ingredients are lacking, the taco's a bust. Anyway, just wondering where everyone stands on this important issue.
> 
> BTW - corn tortillas for me.


This reminded me of a extremely liberal PC English instructor I had when I was going to a Junior college way back when. He was of Mexican descent and he would get really pissed off when someone mentioned "Mexican" food. It's "Latino" food he would shout, you eat Latino food. Mexicans are not food, you don't eat Mexicans.

BTW, I like the hard shells inside a soft shell. Just hate it when the hard shell crumbles apart on me and all the filling falls out.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a hard time answering this one. We eat tacos New Mexico style...we fry the soft corn tortilla for about 8 seconds, and it comes out bubbly, slightly crispy, but definitely pliable. So it's sort of in-between...and AWESOME!

When I eat baja-style fish tacos I like double soft corn tortillas, of course.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

They all equal in my book...then again I am the farthest from being a picky eater.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I say the kind of tortilla is dictated by what you put in it. For a ground beef taco a-la Del Taco, it must be a hard shell. For my home made tacos, I can't live without a fried flour tortilla. For a traditional carne asada taco, there is nothing better than two small corn torillas to pull it all together. My favorite? The traditional taco.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Either... just feed me damit..


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Noxus said:


> This reminded me of a extremely liberal PC English instructor I had when I was going to a Junior college way back when. He was of Mexican descent and he would get really pissed off when someone mentioned "Mexican" food. It's "Latino" food he would shout, you eat Latino food. Mexicans are not food, you don't eat Mexicans.


 I'm sorry, I just can't get behind that. Your English professor was an idiot. It's Mexican food because it comes from Mexico, not because it's made by, made from, or fed to Mexicans.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

d_day said:


> I'm sorry, I just can't get behind that. Your English professor was an idiot. It's Mexican food because it comes from Mexico, not because it's made by, made from, or fed to Mexicans.


I don't think he was an idiot, just hyper PC.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Soft corn .the way they were meant to be PERIOD !!!!!!!:ss


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

it soft flour for me but when it come to Mex food to me nothing beats real mole than stuff rocks


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

soft home made corn tortillas :dr


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

I prefer soft corn tortilla tacos. I love me some carne asada tacos with the works, guacamole, hot red salsa, grilled onions, YUM!!!

If you are ever in Southern Cali check out "King Taco" or "Poquito Mas". IMHO thats as "real" or as authentic as it gets.

Or for those looking for a something more sophisticated, try "Border Grill" in Santa Monica. Very good mexican & cuban food.


----------



## tampabaycigarradio (Oct 29, 2008)

Ozz1113 said:


> Why not both!


exactly,

While not authentic, it is ok for a quick fix, Taco Bell has a hardshell taco wrapped in a soft shell.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

ashmaster said:


> You are absolutely right, some great Cuban food. I'm like you though, I can't do without my Mex food, even pretty good is better than not at all.


I can't either. I almost died when I lived in London. I was only able to find a couple of places that had Mexican food and it was very bland and just sucked. Taco Bell blew them. But I still ate there.



Noxus said:


> This reminded me of a extremely liberal PC English instructor I had when I was going to a Junior college way back when. He was of Mexican descent and he would get really pissed off when someone mentioned "Mexican" food. It's "Latino" food he would shout, you eat Latino food. Mexicans are not food, you don't eat Mexicans.


Then I guess he doesn't eat Chinese food either. 



d_day said:


> I'm sorry, I just can't get behind that. Your English professor was an idiot. It's Mexican food because it comes from Mexico, not because it's made by, made from, or fed to Mexicans.


:tpd: Yeah, this PC stuff gets carried away.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Love me some hardshell tacos! Actually, I saw the poll and asked my wife to go get stuff to make 'em lol!

Happy Weekend guys!

:cb


P.S. I dig the Einsterzendeh Neubauten Avatar, very nice!


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

Love both hard and soft tacos, depends on mood. :ss


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Never been a fan of flour tortilla tacos. When I was young, I only ate hard shell. Now I love tacos in soft corn shells...mmm


----------

